

Why Doesn't Google Chrome Let You View Source on POST? - breck
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=1082a452e274f6db&hl=en

======
breck
If you right click or Ctrl-U using Google Chrome, it makes a second request to
the URL and shows you the source of that second request.

This strikes me as a bug, because when you click on a button that says "View
page Source", and it shows you the source of a _different_ page, that's not
expected behavior.

However, it seems so glaring and has been around for so long that I'm guessing
there's a reason why Chrome does it.

Anyone know the reason?

------
breck
Even worse, if you right click and hit "Save Page" it _also makes a second
request and saves a different page_.

------
tlrobinson
Just open the Web Inspector and view it in the Resources tab.

